# The old Osprey



## coastalconn (May 17, 2018)

I know where this Osprey hangs out now.  He is the banded one that is almost 23 years old.  Shot with the D500 and my 300 F2.8 non VR.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.

1



Osprey 5_15 6 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Osprey 5_15 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey 5_15 5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Osprey 5_15 4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Osprey 5_15 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (May 17, 2018)

Kristofer, another amazing set, beautiful bird and photos.


----------



## BrentC (May 17, 2018)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 17, 2018)

Wow, superb shooting...


----------



## surfinbird (May 17, 2018)

Very nice , good fishing for an old fella 
Rob


----------



## Braineack (May 17, 2018)

I need to link this in the thread where the person returned his 300 f/4 lens because he needed VR in order to get a sharp image.


----------



## coastalconn (May 17, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Kristofer, another amazing set, beautiful bird and photos.





BrentC said:


> Fantastic shots!





Jeff15 said:


> Wow, superb shooting...





surfinbird said:


> Very nice , good fishing for an old fella
> Rob


Thank you!



Braineack said:


> I need to link this in the thread where the person returned his 300 f/4 lens because he needed VR in order to get a sharp image.


LOL I think I commented in that thread yesterday..


----------



## Braineack (May 17, 2018)

Yup, I see.  that was the one.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 17, 2018)

Awesome set.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 17, 2018)

Always amazing!


----------



## weepete (May 17, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## HavToNo (May 17, 2018)

Fantastic series.


----------



## coastalconn (May 18, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Awesome set.





SquarePeg said:


> Always amazing!





weepete said:


> Stunning!





HavToNo said:


> Fantastic series.


Thank you all!


----------



## baturn (May 18, 2018)

Folks have already said amazing, awesome, stunning... as I've run out of adjectives, I can only whole heartedly agree.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 19, 2018)

Great set of images.  No. 2 is my favourite.

WesternGuy


----------



## crimbfighter (May 20, 2018)

Great set! That last one is epic!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2018)

Glad to hear that the habitat is so good that they are living long lives.
Hmm, that last one ... stop freaking out the birds !!!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 21, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I need to link this in the thread where the person returned his 300 f/4 lens because he needed VR in order to get a sharp image.


This actually made me lol IRL that ppl at my work are looking at me funny


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 21, 2018)

Great set as always!


----------



## Radical (May 24, 2018)

coastalconn said:


> I know where this Osprey hangs out now.  He is the banded one that is almost 23 years old.  Shot with the D500 and my 300 F2.8 non VR.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Radical (May 24, 2018)

I see you still can take awesome photo's.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (May 24, 2018)

These are stunning! You nailed the eye in every shot! Bravo!


----------



## bulldurham (May 25, 2018)

Love the shake off shot....but it is strange to see him carry the fish by the tail as ours always carry mid torso, head forward like a torpedo.


----------



## coastalconn (May 27, 2018)

baturn said:


> Folks have already said amazing, awesome, stunning... as I've run out of adjectives, I can only whole heartedly agree.





WesternGuy said:


> Great set of images.  No. 2 is my favourite.
> 
> WesternGuy





crimbfighter said:


> Great set! That last one is epic!





dxqcanada said:


> Glad to hear that the habitat is so good that they are living long lives.
> Hmm, that last one ... stop freaking out the birds !!!





birdbonkers84 said:


> Great set as always!





Radical said:


> I see you still can take awesome photo's.





LK_Nature_Photography said:


> These are stunning! You nailed the eye in every shot! Bravo!


Thanks you All!


bulldurham said:


> Love the shake off shot....but it is strange to see him carry the fish by the tail as ours always carry mid torso, head forward like a torpedo.


They normally do here as well, but it looks like the talon ripped through the fish and the Osprey was just trying to hold on.


----------

